# ¡¡Corre, lazarus, corre!!



## Rayines

*¡¡¡Pero tan rápido que no nos dimos cuenta de que ya van 44 más!! ¡¡Cómo puede ser!! Bueno, lazarus, sólo (¡notaron el acento?) decirte que tus intervenciones en el foro me parecen invalorables, certeras, sos un trabajador permanente,¡no aflojes! y ¡espero que por los ciberaños de los ciberaños te tengamos por aquí!*
(Ni muy creativa, ni muy poética, pero siempre tu amiga, Inés ).


----------



## Soledad Medina

Siento una gran satisfacción y alegría al unirme a Inesita para felicitar al extraordinario forero Lazarus.  Todas las palabras resultan pequeñas para destacar todo lo que él representa en WordReference.  

Hecho este preámbulo, paso a decirte mi admirado Lazarus que te estoy infinitamente agradecida por todos tus valiosos aportes, por tu cultura, tu talento, tu cortesía, tu generosidad, y la prontitud con que brindas tu ayuda.

Te deseo muchas sonrisas, con un abrazo lleno de cariño
Soledad


----------



## Maruja14

¡Caramba! ¡Cáspita! ¡Recórcholis!

¿Cómo es posible que no nos hayamos dado cuenta antes!

Claro es que con estos noctámbulos empedernidos no hay manera.

No tenemos escusa, al menos me alegro de haber llegado antes que la mayoría de l@s amig@s.  

Muchas felicidades, maestro y que cumplas muchos más sin demasiados sobresaltos.


----------



## heidita

> ¿Cómo es posible que no nos hayamos dado cuenta antes!




He observado tu habilidad con la puntuación, Maruja. ¿De quién lo habrás aprendido! 

Bueno, estimado Profesor, así con mayúscula, yo me di cuenta pero como eran las 7 de la mañana no tenía las neuronas al 100%. ¡No es que las tenga ahora, pero bueno.... ¡Al menos no hago faltas!  

Bueno, para que tenga una barriga cervecera en condiciones (lo mismo eres de los _espigados _que no engordan ni por la de tres ) te mando esto . Te conste que es la única que vale de verdad! Si no a preguntar a mi joya (¡cada vez que pasamos por la fábrica estalla en aplausos!).

Bueno, unas cuantas más y te cojo. Se hará lo que se pueda...


----------



## Bienvenidos

Buéno, felicitáciones a tú, Lazarus

Tu es mucho agradáble, y tu sabe mucho, támbien

Mucho gracias para estar áquí ayudarnos. 

 

Jaja JUST KIDDING! ¿Te has desmayado?   

Llegué para darte las gracias 
  We're very happy that you are here. Thanks for everything; you are our resident grammarian! The best in the world!!!


  Gracias, y lamento haber hecho que te desmayes.
​


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Enhorabuena lazarus, después de tanto tiempo sigue siendo un placer leerte. Doble mérito tiene el que te mantengas sin aflojar. Habrá quien te admire y quien incluso te deteste, pero todos están de acuerdo en que esto no sería lo mismo sin ti.


----------



## Bocha

Felicitaciones Lazarus.
6000 de primera categoría. ¡Si hasta las ocasionales filípicas son ingeniosas! 

Me uno al brindis. Y con cerveza, mejor aun. Salud.

Un abrazo.


----------



## krolaina

Vamos, vamos, ¡tenemos que conseguir que Don Lazarus se nos ablande!

El día que dejes el foro de gramática me matarás...

Muchas felicidades, a disfrutarlo.

Carolina.


----------



## Dudu678

Felicidades.

Que alguien supere eso.


----------



## krolaina

Dudu678 said:


> Felicidades.
> 
> Que alguien supere eso.


 
¡Menuda ayuda! Hemos quedado en que tenemos que ser muy cariñosos con él para que nos trate bien  y quitarle su "sequedad"!  
(no me lo va a perdonar...)


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:


> ¡Al menos no hago faltas!


 
Las faltas no se hacen, se cometen. ¿Es que no has aprendido nada del Maestro, con lo que se esfuerza en intentar enseñarnos?


----------



## Rayines

Maruja14 said:


> Las faltas no se hacen, se cometen. ¿Es que no has aprendido nada del Maestro, con lo que se esfuerza en intentar enseñarnos?


Heidita no hace faltas, *¡hace falta!* (lazarus disculpa el chiste malo en tu hilo).
Carol: ¡Comparto tu campaña!


----------



## Maruja14

Rayines said:


> Heidita no hace faltas, *¡hace falta!* (lazarus disculpa el chiste malo en tu hilo).
> Carol: ¡Comparto tu campaña!


 
Perdona Lázarus, de nuevo.

De acuerdo: Heidi hace falta.

Pero, lo siento, no comparto la campaña de dulcificación del Maestro. A mí me gusta tal cual.


----------



## Rayines

Maruja14 said:


> Perdona Lázarus, de nuevo.
> 
> De acuerdo: Heidi hace falta.
> 
> Pero, lo siento, no comparto la campaña de dulcificación del Maestro. A mí me gusta tal cual.


Marujita: un solo comentario (porque si no, hasta este hilo van a cerrar). ¡La dulcificación tiene que ser la nuestra! A él lo dejamos tranquilo .


----------



## krolaina

Rayines said:


> Marujita: un solo comentario (porque si no, hasta este hilo van a cerrar). ¡La dulcificación tiene que ser la nuestra! A él lo dejamos tranquilo .


 
Claro, claro. Nos gusta tal cual! Simplemente era por ver si le sacábamos alguna lagrimilla...


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades! Este foro no sería lo mismo sin tí y tus estupendos aportes. Coincido con el marido de Heidi, pero yo te propongo que nos tomemos una de estas.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## heidita

Antpax said:


> ¡Muchas Felicidades! Este foro no sería lo mismo sin tí y tus estupendos aportes. Coincido con el marido de Heidi, pero yo te propongo que nos tomemos una de estas.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant


 
¡¡Eso sí que no!!  La clásica es la mejor! Te voy a echar a la joya encima. 

Lazarus, di algo, anda, ¿¿¿la clásica o la 5 estrellas??? 

Marujita, estoy de acuerdo, ¡¡hago mucha(s) falta (faltas??)!! Ya ves, me he salvado por ella. ¡Seré bocazas!


----------



## Maruja14

Como Lazarus es de por aquí yo le invitaré a unas cuantas de éstas, que seguro que son las que a él le gustan.


----------



## Fernita

*Mi gran querido Lazarus: *​*
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡TODAS MIS FELICITACIONES DE ​​*

*CORAZÓN PARA EL GRAN FORERO!!!!!!!!!!*

*NO HACE FALTA AGREGAR MUCHO MÁS*

*YA QUE TODOS SABEMOS*

*MUY BIEN ACERCA DE TUS APORTES SIEMPRE*

*DE PRIMERÍSIMA CALIDAD.*

*¡¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!!*

*Y*

*¡¡¡¡NO NOS ABANDONES NUNCA!!!!*

*CON TODÍSIMO MI CARIÑO,*

*Fernita *​


----------



## Fernando

Como ya sabes:

De mayores queremos ser como tú.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Fernando said:


> Como ya sabes:
> 
> De mayores queremos ser como tú.


Nadie hubiérelo poder haberlo dicho mejor...  

¡Lo siento, no me pude resistir!    Al menos no es chat, eh? 

¡Felicidades, Profe!


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias a todos por esos mensajes tan cariñosos, es decir, por las felicitaciones y por aquellos mensajes que pretendían ser cariñosos. 

Fernando: Estás perdiendo facultades; ya no te burlas de mí como solías hacer antes. Voy a empezar a pensar algo malo.

Un saludo especial a aquellos que NUNCA se olvidan de felicitarme, y muy especialmente a aquellos que pierden el tiempo escribiendo mensajes que ocupan más de media página. En realidad disfruto estos detalles.


----------



## BETOREYES

Dudu678 said:


> Felicidades.
> 
> Que alguien supere eso.


Voy a intentarlo, aunque advierto que no será nada fácil. (¿Qué debo poner ahí?¿un punto o dos?) 

¿Cómo puede uno decir que el foro no sería lo mismo sin él, pero que suene sincero? ¿como que uno realmente lo siente, como que realmente hay un vacío profundo que da miedo y escalofrío?.
Seguro que si encuentro esa manera de expresarlo podré superarte DUDU.


----------



## Dudu678

Contexto, por favor. Se me ocurre lo siguiente:

_El foro no sería lo mismo sin ti_.

Por favor, espera otras opiniones.

Saludos.

(JAJAJ)


----------



## lazarus1907

Mis amigos están mal de la cabeza, los han educado correctamente, o viven en el mundo de los cuentos de hadas, mientras que mis enemigos están deseando que nos encontremos en un callejón perdido para darme una cuchillada. Lo que quizá no han pensado mis detractores es que quizá pueden divertirse más si estoy vivo para que nos machaquemos los unos a los otros con argumentos absurdos.

No os voy a dar las gracias por vuestras felicitaciones porque así sé a quién le caigo bien de manera incondicional, y de paso averiguo quién está mal de la cabeza.

Pero gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios. En el fondo tengo mi "corazoncito"


----------



## krolaina

lazarus1907 said:


> Pero gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios. En el fondo tengo mi "corazoncito" ¡si ya sabía yo que soltarías la lágrima!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Stupidity cannot be cured with money, or through education, or by legislation. Stupidity can only be cured by lazarus. Lazarus, stand up  and cure!


----------



## loladamore

Lazarus is Hebrew for "God hath helped", apparently. And by God, lazarus has helped us (or should that be "Lord help us, here comes Lazarus"?).
I thought you might like *this version* of the story of another Lazarus. What's *K9* doing there?

Voy a festejar tus 6000 con un _whisky en las rocas_ y otros barbarismos espanglisheados.

¡Salud!

Lola


----------



## Totopi

¡Uy! Llego un poco tarde...
Solamente decirte, Lazarus, que no cambies 
*¡eres genial!*


----------



## ILT

¿Otra vez? De veras que no sólo eres preciso con tu ayuda sino también rápido. Mil felicidades, y me da gusto que sigas participando y lidereando la cruzada contra quienes se resisten a escribir correctamente


----------



## aceituna

Un chiste para Lazarus:

Estaba el cura dando la misa...
-Y dijo Jesús: "Lázaro, levántate y anda". Y Lázaro se levantó y ANDÓ.

Y el monaguillo le chiva:
-¡ANDUVO, gilipollas!

A lo que el cura añade:
-Bueno, anduvo gilipollas unos cuantos días, pero luego se recuperó totalmente...

;-)

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Dudu678

aceituna said:


> A lo que el cura añade:
> -Bueno, anduvo gilipollas unos cuantos días, pero luego se recuperó totalmente...


...y andó.

Termínalo, que así tiene más gracia.


----------



## Rayines

Dudu678 said:


> ...y andó.
> 
> Termínalo, que así tiene más gracia.


¡¡Dudu!!: ¡¡Tú también _*andaste*_ después de tanto tiempo!!


----------

